# Bell & Ross Aviator BR03-92 CFB



## planetz (Jan 3, 2007)

B&R AnaDigi model.


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it. I played with the swiss army version that uses the same movement. Not very intuitive. The Bell and Ross version looks sweet. I like the rotating bezel.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty cool looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

A beautiful model! the bezel design fits the case so well... Personally not keen on the digital display AND think the Ltd version (see below) looks more 'balanced' when there is a logo on the left hand side....but a great model and actually really good value for money I think !


----------



## purebred08 (Jun 11, 2009)

piers (uk) said:


> a beautiful model! The bezel design fits the case so well... Personally not keen on the digital display and think the ltd version (see below) looks more 'balanced' when there is a logo on the left hand side....but a great model and actually really good value for money i think !


very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Great looker. Yes, maybe if they had kept the 3 and put the logo above the lower display it would be more balanced. If the B&R logo was lumed though - it might be quite outrageous AND functional


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Very cool watch|>--Congratulations..

Mike


----------



## PhilR (Dec 20, 2006)

PIERS (UK) said:


> A beautiful model! the bezel design fits the case so well... Personally not keen on the digital display AND think the Ltd version (see below) looks more 'balanced' when there is a logo on the left hand side....but a great model and actually really good value for money I think !


Nice bracelet. When do those become available?


----------



## ArtDirik (Feb 21, 2007)

It does look really nice. I only wish they had louder alarms and a backlight function. .....


----------

